# Post meal turkey suggestions before it's post meal!



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

OK, this time I'm going to do it smart, rather than doing the usual stuff with the turkey, hot turkey sandwiches, turkey soup, I might do the same, but does anyone have any great ideas or even simple ideas on what to do with the carcass and meat for post big meal eating?

I'm asking now so I can buy what I might need before I need it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:dunno: make a large Pot Pie with the leftover turkey, gravy, & vegetables?


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I know you mentioned turkey soup, but this is always a part of our plan. We buy the biggest turkey we can find, have our dinner and then make a great big pot of turkey and rice soup to be canned and added to our preps.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

We make enchiladas with leftover turkey. Saute down some onions, add turkey and cilantro. This plus some sour cream and jack cheese/or "Mexican Blend" of cheeses goes in the tortillas; topped with a nice verde sauce and more cheese. 

And now I'm hungry...


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Are you raising your own turkeys or buying?


----------

